# Boat in shop looking for a ride.



## Lots2learn (Jul 28, 2008)

Wife and I are looking for a trip near shore or offshore this Saturday out of Galvez or Freeport. Boatâ€™s in shop and have sitter so trying to stir something up. We were thinking about a guide but wanted to post this route too. Will pay our own fuel and clean up as needed. Both of us know our way around the boat.


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Sent you a pm


----------

